# Vintage & Custom Bicycle Ride & Pub Crawl in Florida



## TheFizzer (Jun 5, 2014)

Please check out the flyers for all the details. We meet a Pioneer Park at 3 p.m. & hangout in the park until 4:30 then take a nice short slow ride along the trail out to the pier & stopping at several bars.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 18, 2014)

We already have 40 people who are coming to this from our facebook page.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jun 29, 2014)

We will be giving away a $20 gift card to Skips Bar


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 24, 2014)

Looking like it's going to be our biggest ride yet!!!


----------



## bikiba (Jul 24, 2014)

dont drink and drive... you might hit a bump and spill your drink!


----------



## TheFizzer (Aug 19, 2014)

Getting close to 80 people coming!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2014)

*That's awesome !*

Sounds like it will be a blast.


----------



## TheFizzer (Sep 1, 2014)

Don't forget, this Saturday we meet at 3 p.m.


----------



## TheFizzer (Sep 6, 2014)

Today we ride!!!!!


----------

